# Budgie still having trust issues and won't eat millet seed



## Darkscizzar (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm still having troubles gaining my budgie's trust. Giving it space and time did not work at all, the only thing that has effect is me putting my finger in the cage and making her step up, then putting her back on the perch. She relaxes a bit more every time I do it and seems to show increasing trust for now. However, while she is willing to step up, she still doesn't accept the food I bring her. Even stranger is the fact that she eats seeds and plants I put in her feeder, but doesn't even come close to the millets I put on the ground. How can I overcome this problem and find a suitable replacement reward for the millet?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Each budgie is a unique individual. 
What may work for some with regard to taming and bonding doesn't work for others.
Also, not all budgies are interested in bonding with their human -- some would much prefer to be left to simply "be a bird" and enjoy their life in that manner.

Not all budgies like millet initially and some never take to it at all.

You can check the various threads in the Taming and Bonding section of the forum for different methods you can try in working with Onya.

Another option you might consider is getting a little friend for her so the two can play together and enjoy one another's company.

If you choose this option, be sure you follow quarantine procedures:
Why Quarantine?

and then introduce the two in neutral territory with the quarantine period is over:
http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/295177-introducing-two-budgies.html

Best wishes!*


----------



## Darkscizzar (Nov 8, 2016)

But I don't have the money, time or space for 2 birds  So there's just a possibility that I'll never get a positive response out of her? Should I just give her away to a home that already has other budgies if that happens to be the case?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Anything is possible. 
You can look through the Taming and Bonding guides to see if there are other methods that work for you.

If it is super critical to you that you have a pet that interacts with you as you wish, a budgie is probably not the right choice of pet.
Not all budgies want to bond with humans and, when that is the case, the bird should be allowed to be who and what it is and be loved and enjoyed just as she is.

If she seems lonely and you are unable to handle having a second budgie (and it's very GOOD that you know your limitations) then rehoming her to someone who can give her a safe and loving home would be in her best interest.*


----------



## Darkscizzar (Nov 8, 2016)

I'll keep doing what I do now and see if it works. Maybe she'll warm up to me when she gets older. Ultimately, I do just want her to be happy, and if a human-only enviroment can't cut it - I'll give her to someone who can provide her with the company she needs. Thanks again for your help


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're welcome.
Good luck and please be sure to keep up updated on your and Onya's progress.

Best wishes!*


----------

